# Wood-grilled prosciutto wrapped pork medallions with a fig & port wine sauce



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2015)

This recipe is inspired from FoodTV and dinner at Carrabba’s Italian Grill.

*Fig & Port Wine Sauce Ingredients*
Olive Oil
1 medium sweet onion, thinly sliced
16 small dried Mission figs, stemmed or Prunes (with seeds removed) or raisins
2 1/2 cups Port Wine
1 1/4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 tbsp Honey
1 tsp thyme
1 bay leaf
1 tsp balsamic vinegar, or more to taste
2 – 3 tbsp Butter
½ tsp Salt
Freshly ground pepper, to taste

*Pork Medallions Ingredients*
1 pork tenderloin about 1 1 /2 pounds
Prosciutto about ¼ pound, sliced thin
Three Little Pigs BBQ Rub or your favorite rub

*Fig & Port Wine Sauce*
In a small frying pan add olive oil and sliced sweet onions – cook until caramelized.
Place figs and Port Wine in a large base saucepan and heat over medium-low heat for about 8-minutes. The wider the base of your pan, the quicker this sauce will start to reduce. Add broth, honey, thyme, bay leaf, balsamic vinegar, and caramelized onions to the fig port mixture. Bring to a boil and cook on low to medium heat until reduced, about 40-minutes. It is important that the sauce reduces to a “syrup” so it sticks to the meat! Season with salt and pepper. Then add desired amount of butter for that gourmet touch!

*Pork Medallions*
Cut the pork tenderloin into desired sizes about 1 ½-inch. We got 9 medallion from 1 ½ pounds of Pork Tenderloin. Carefully mold them into the medallion shape. Wrap with prosciutto and close with a wooden tooth pick – be sure to remove them before serving. Season both sides with Three Little Pigs BBQ Rub or your choice of rubs. Add olive oil just before grilling for additional flare up and grill marks. Preheat grill and then add the pork medallions. Cook for 6-minutes on each side and an additional minute on each side to brown the prosciutto.


----------



## BBiggi (Dec 5, 2022)

Last night I made this wonderful recipe along with Lebanese rice for my family of 11 and it was outstanding.
Thank You for sharing it.


----------



## Hazelemere (Dec 6, 2022)

touche


----------

